
The Empathy Gap, and Why Women Are Treated Badly in Open Source Communities - ohjeez
http://perens.com/blog/2016/01/01/the-empathy-gap/
======
andrewchambers
I would love it if the article cited some cases of women being treated badly
by open source projects.

